# Once Upon the Internet - Rodrigo Alqiuati Plays Brahms



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Related:
Summer of the Sonata
"The Summer of the Sonata" Community Project 
Artist Page (in Portuguese)

Today's post is the last in our summer series on sonatas, and another instalment in our _Once Upon the Internet_ series featuring the musical legacy of the original MP3.COM.

MP3.Com was indeed a conduit for independent artists, and Brazilian cellist *Rodrigo Alquati* was no exception - his self-issued 2001 CD of the two cello sonatas of *Johannes Brahms* was available for free on the site.








Rodrigo Alquati is born in Caxias do Sul in Southern Brazil. He studied from 1993 to 1997 at the Federal University of Rio Grande do Sul, where he earned a BA in Cello. As a member of the Scarlatti Quintet, he won 1st place at the 1994 Chamber Music Competition of Santa Marcelina College in Sao Paulo. After further studies with Martin Ostertag in Germany from 1997 to 2000, he formed Musitrio with pianist Catarina Domenici and violinist Rodrigo Bustamante, winning the Açorianos Prize for Best Chamber Group in 2002. He has been principal cellist with major orchestras in Brazil, as well as performing as soloist with orchestras and in recitals. He recorded the chamber music of Brahms, Schumann, Beethoven and Shostakovich. As a member of Musitrio, he recorded the CD "Kinematic" in 2002.

Enjoy!

*DETAILS​*
*Johannes BRAHMS (1833 - 1897)*

Cello sonata no. 1, in E Minor, op. 38 
Cello sonata no. 2, in F Major, op. 99

Rodrigo Alquati, cello
Rafael von Gehlen, piano
Venue: Salão de Atos, Catholic University of Rio Grande do Sul (Brazil), 14 June 2001

(Downloaded from MP3.COM on 11 March 2003)
Available on the Internet ARchive: http://archive.org/details/BrahmsPorRodrigoAlquativiolonceloERafaelVonGehlenpiano

*August 24, 2012, "I Think You Will Love This Music Too" will feature a new podcast "South of the Border" at its Pod-O-Matic Channel. Read more August 24 on the ITYWLTMT Blogspot blog.*


----------

